# Buckeye stockings



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Just seen this on Facebook thought it was interesting


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I wish they posted more of these statistics for every lake around here. I love seeing these.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I wish they posted more of these statistics for every lake around here. I love seeing these.


Its public knowledge just ask and theyll share


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I wish they posted more of these statistics for every lake around here. I love seeing these.


Do a search on here. There's some posted up on here somewhere.
I was relieved to see they didn't skip any years at buckeye for saugeye. Just held back a bit on the numbers.... an we certainly seen it this year catching fish in all sorts of size ranges. 5-6"ers up to 26" an even seen several bigger then 26".
Lol the wipers are gonna continue to give us fun opportunities! Why catfish? Idk! Lakes LOADED with them. The perch is cool. An hopefully will do better spawning in the near future with all the new shoreline growth that will be sitting under water at summer pool. 
Add in all the dreding,an new public access,good things coming for buckeye anglers!!!!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Do a search on here. There's some posted up on here somewhere.
> I was relieved to see they didn't skip any years at buckeye for saugeye. Just held back a bit on the numbers.... an we certainly seen it this year catching fish in all sorts of size ranges. 5-6"ers up to 26" an even seen several bigger then 26".
> Lol the wipers are gonna continue to give us fun opportunities! Why catfish? Idk! Lakes LOADED with them. The perch is cool. An hopefully will do better spawning in the near future with all the new shoreline growth that will be sitting under water at summer pool.
> Add in all the dreding,an new public access,good things coming for buckeye anglers!!!!


I wish they would stock some Perch and Wipers in Indian haha. Indian needs some Perch


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I was wondering if they're putting those perch in as food or trying to establish a population. My experience catching perch around central Ohio is pretty much sinks. (I've caught 2 keepers, 1 at Hoover, 1 at knox) but tons of those skinny little guys!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Workingman said:


> I was wondering if they're putting those perch in as food or trying to establish a population. My experience catching perch around central Ohio is pretty much sinks. (I've caught 2 keepers, 1 at Hoover, 1 at knox) but tons of those skinny little guys!


Yeah my guess is they put them in as a backbone food for the Saugeyes. Wish more Lakes around here had more Perch attention


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah my guess is they put them in as a backbone food for the Saugeyes. Wish more Lakes around here had more Perch attention


buckeye used to have awesome perch in it years ago .Would like to see them make a come back.Used to catch nice ones threw the ice but now just one here and there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Workingman said:


> I was wondering if they're putting those perch in as food or trying to establish a population. My experience catching perch around central Ohio is pretty much sinks. (I've caught 2 keepers, 1 at Hoover, 1 at knox) but tons of those skinny little guys!


Both Indian and buckeye used to have decent populations of big perch. You don't here of them as much as you used to. But I still see them from time to time. I believe there trying to establish a population. There's tons of shad,minmows,suckers,shiners,etc in buckeye for the bigger predators.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was a kid, there was a great magazine call The Ohio Fisherman. Remember reading a few articles on how good the fishing was and to pursue both perch and Muskie! That was late 70’s into early 80’s.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I fish mainly Indian and there is no shortage of food in that lake. Litered with Shad, Golden Shiners, Spotfin Shiners, Brook Silversides, Stonerollers, and many more for sure. One thing I’ve learned about Indian these past few years is the diversity of the forage and minnows that habit that Lake. So no shortage of food for Perch there. Seems like you see someone catch one here and there on the ice, but all year, Perch seem almost non existent. And you know when someone does catch a Perch, no way they through it back if it’s keeper size. Wonder if too much pressure and lack of “ catch and release “ for Perch is what harmed the local populations.


----------



## wheredafishat (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm hitting up Indian today, I'm in town for work for the week. Where's a local bait shop around here?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

wheredafishat said:


> I'm hitting up Indian today, I'm in town for work for the week. Where's a local bait shop around here?


Look up Pro Bass it’s a good shop


----------



## wheredafishat (Oct 5, 2012)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Look up Pro Bass it’s a good shop


I like to support small bait shops thanks


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

wheredafishat said:


> I like to support small bait shops thanks


They have everything for you plus theyll tell you where the fish are at.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Back in the 80s buckeye had that best fishing tournaments .I won the crappie 2 years in a row and minnow were 25 cents a dozen .perch and crappie most caught fish


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Philfish360 said:


> Back in the 80s buckeye had that best fishing tournaments .I won the crappie 2 years in a row and minnow were 25 cents a dozen .perch and crappie most caught fish


Geez, that’s sounds like the prime days


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

wheredafishat said:


> I'm hitting up Indian today, I'm in town for work for the week. Where's a local bait shop around here?


If you like crappie stuff Mike's bait an tackle is great. An the guy is really friendly


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If you like crappie stuff Mike's bait an tackle is great. An the guy is really friendly


Also don’t know if any of you know who Nasty Nate’s baits is, but he makes his own crappie jigs and plastics. His stuff is high quality and cheaper than mikes


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

I just love catching fish doesn't really matter what kind


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Also don’t know if any of you know who Nasty Nate’s baits is, but he makes his own crappie jigs and plastics. His stuff is high quality and cheaper than mikes


All I know is the the plastics poured an sold at Mike's has caught me 1000's of crappie an has won his family some tounie money,will have to check out nasty nates.
There a website?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

wheredafishat said:


> I like to support small bait shops thanks


Lakeside Pro Bass is a local tackle and bait shop! They have a Bass Pro Shops franchise where they sell some of their products but also carry a lot of local products. Such as Big Joshy’s, Venom, and others.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Lakeside Pro Bass is a local tackle and bait shop! They have a Bass Pro Shops franchise where they sell some of their products but also carry a lot of local products. Such as Big Joshy’s, Venom, and others.


Yes I enjoy stopping in there. Kinda best of both worlds. Good variety of stock to


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> All I know is the the plastics poured an sold at Mike's has caught me 1000's of crappie an has won his family some tounie money,will have to check out nasty nates.
> There a website?


He’s just by himself. He has a facebook. His name is Nathan Boldman. I have his number if you want. He’s great; he has a room full of baits. But he told me that Mike up’ed his prices a little bit. I know Nate has some good deals.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> He’s just by himself. He has a facebook. His name is Nathan Boldman. I have his number if you want. He’s great; he has a room full of baits. But he told me that Mike up’ed his prices a little bit. I know Nate has some good deals.


Ya PM me his number if he dont care,I dont have a fb.... 
Mike has a couple style baits that are crazy good where I fish. An are great ice baits. Been meaning to make a trip back out to him....


----------

